# FW shrimp



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

How many diff species of FWS are there out there in the hobby? I'm sure theres ones we have yet to discover or that are just super rare but what all is out there aside from the standard ones like ghosts, amanos and cherrys?


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

There are plenty of FW crustaceans, some are not avaiable in LFS all the time, but can still be purchased as cultures from some people. The reasons they are not as popular is they're not as colorful, they're aggresive, they eat plants or they just don't live long enough. There is a lot of info on the web, more than I have time to write about or even write links to, so do a search on the following:

Wood shrimp/Bamboo shrimp (about 3" long, peaceful filter feeder, I've seen them in PetSmart)
Freshwater Prawns (a couple different varieties, they can be aggresive though)
Scuds (tiny little scavengers, mainly used as food)
Seed shrimp (tiny little swimming things, they have a shell like a clam)
Clam shrimp (a larger version of Seed shrimp)
Daphnea/Cyclops (probably the tiniest and most used as food)
Tadpole shrimp/Triops (very cool invertibrate that looks like a triolobite, they are very aggressive, even towards each other, and eat plants)
Fairy shrimp (about the same size as ghost shrimp, free swimming, filter feeder)

The Clam, Seed, Tadpole and Fairy shrimps are mostly vernal pool dwellers. Vernal pools dry up for many months of the year, so these shrimp only live long enough to eat grow and lay eggs. Most of the time the eggs won't even hatch until they've been dried and sometimes even frozen for a few weeks.

Hope I steered you in the right direction.

Tchuss,

Kent


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

There's also tiger shrimp, crystal red shrimp, bumblebee shrimp, bee shrimp, green shrimp and ninja shrimp to name a few.

Petshrimp.com -- Freshwater Shrimp Hub of the world has a shrimp varieties page with many species of fw shrimp listed on it with care info. It's important to know the PH of your tank so you can buy suitable shrimp that will thrive and breed.

Best of luck.


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

My favorite FW shrimp are the Singapore Shrimp aka wood or bamboo shrimp. They`re big enough for my old eyes to watch,too big for my Rams to eat, are filter feeders so they don`t pinch at my fish and they`re so funny. My water is very soft and acidy but they thrive very well in it.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Bamboo/wood/singapore shrimp are great shrimp if you have the water current for them to be able to feed correctly. 
I had a male (they have larger front "claws") who sadly died during the heatwave.  He was a great character and they grow a lot larger than your dwarf shrimp.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Is this Bob you are talking about? If so, sorry to hear about it .

Take care.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Well the bamboo shrimp never did much for me. But some of the smaller inverts have really captured my interest. I had some ghosts but I think my CAE ate them. But they were a kick to watch. 

I'm thinking some rusty macros would be kinda cool to keep. but would probably get eaten by the CAE.(gotta remove him) Or eat my little tetras.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Neon Shrimp said:


> Is this Bob you are talking about? If so, sorry to hear about it .
> 
> Take care.


Yeah it was Bob.  I don't want to get another because it was pretty sad losing the cute fella.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

Macrobrachium shrimp are super aggressive feeders. They will take a fish or shrimp much larger than you would think with those tiny claws. They should be treated like a crayfish when it comes to aggression level. Actually there are plenty of crays that are far less aggressive.

Mike


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

aquaboyaquatics said:


> Macrobrachium shrimp are super aggressive feeders. They will take a fish or shrimp much larger than you would think with those tiny claws. They should be treated like a crayfish when it comes to aggression level. Actually there are plenty of crays that are far less aggressive.
> 
> Mike


thanks for the heads up. I only have some cheapy 1-2 dollar fish in there so If they get eaten I wont feel too bad. I realy dug having shrimp in my tank. It was the first time I really had messed with them aside from a blue crayfish that lasted almost a whole 5 hr. with my managuense. once upon a time.


----------

